# Temperature



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah, a pretty vague name.

I just got a pretty sick deal on a Danby 30 Bottle Wine cooler: Danby Dual Zone Wine Coolers - Affordable Wine Storage Units

Got if 4 $150 new in box.

Anyways, my question is, if you read the description the temp in the upper climate zone goes up to 64 degrees which is good. However, the bottom section only runs up to 50 degrees.

I've never really worried about temp since the normal temp inside is always between 65-70, but now with this cooler Im wondering if 50 is too cold? Ive heard ideal is around 65 and that you shouldnt go too far over 70 because of beetles and mold, but would a colder atmosphere have a horrible effect?


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

I think the problem you may encounter is keeping proper humidity levels at that low of a temperature.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Shaz said:


> I think the problem you may encounter is keeping proper humidity levels at that low of a temperature.


This is what i'v heard, that cigars can dry out at lower temps. The fridge is supposed to maintain 50-60% RH in order to keep wine corks fresh so I would most likely add some type of humidification be it tubes or beads, but would this have an effect at such a low temp?


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Just run it at the warmest 64 degree temperature setting.

*EDIT - didn't realize it was zoned till I clicked the link. Yeah, 50 degrees is too cold. I wouldn't go any lower than 60 degrees.


Rev.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Maybe some of the guys that have converted vino temps could chime in on this one. I've never done anything like that. I think at 60 you would probably be ok, but 50 may pose some problems. If you could get the air circulating a bit better with a Oust fan or something, Might help in keeping a more consistent temperature.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a dual-zone cooler (54 bottom, 64 top) and I just leave it off. If I turn it on, my humidity immediately drops 10-20%. I've thought about rewiring it so both zones run off of one thermostat, but I haven't looked in to it at all.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Well i got this in a couple days ago, set it up and stocked it and everythings good, it holds 66/65% w/ the thermostat off. 

Only thing is I rlly like having the fan running, door lights, and LCD temp display but in order for these to come on it must be plugged in, but when its plugged in the thermostat runs and the lower Climate zone only goes up to 50.

Any way to get around this? I'd love having the LCD temp display and the other electronic features without having to run the thermostat.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Ron the king and just about everyone else say's 65/65 is perfect!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Ron the king and just about everyone else say's 65/65 is perfect!


oh i'm not disputing this, im perfectly contempt with 66/65, but i would rlly like to have 66/65+the electronic features like LCD display and door lights


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dom said:


> oh i'm not disputing this, im perfectly contempt with 66/65, but i would rlly like to have 66/65+the electronic features like LCD display and door lights


Wheres Karl when you need him, he wired his special for that purpose I believe. I think he has a thread detailing his build. Qball is his name.

I would love 65/65 just no luck yet but working on it, more beads I think for my wood cabs.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's Karls Dom it may help don;t know, good luck!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-refriger-ador-build-instructions-photos.html


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

smelvis said:


> Here's Karls Dom it may help don;t know, good luck!
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-refriger-ador-build-instructions-photos.html


Alot of great info there, and if it ends up being that that's my only option then it would help a lot.

I was thinking more along the lines of disconnecting the thermostat rather than dropping $70 on a new one. I'll probably call the manufacturer and see what they say.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Not sure about your budget but in one of the coolidor threads there was a thermostat control that was a plug in deal and you could control the degrees at a higher temp. I think it was around 70 bucks and is used by the home brewing people. That way you could keep it plugged in and use your electronics.


----------



## Bad Astronaut (Nov 11, 2007)

Dom said:


> Alot of great info there, and if it ends up being that that's my only option then it would help a lot.
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of disconnecting the thermostat rather than dropping $70 on a new one. I'll probably call the manufacturer and see what they say.


How comfortable are you with poking around with the wiring? There should be a back panel that you should be able to remove to get to the compressor, there should be a black, white and possibly red wire going into it from the power source, if you remove those then everything should work except for the cooling elements.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Not sure about your budget but in one of the coolidor threads there was a thermostat control that was a plug in deal and you could control the degrees at a higher temp. I think it was around 70 bucks and is used by the home brewing people. That way you could keep it plugged in and use your electronics.


Here is the link that I found in another thread (courtesy of triad47):

Refrigerator Thermostat by Johnson Controls


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Here is the link that I found in another thread (courtesy of triad47):
> 
> Refrigerator Thermostat by Johnson Controls


Thank you sir for doing the research........that's the one I was referring too.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Bad Astronaut said:


> How comfortable are you with poking around with the wiring? There should be a back panel that you should be able to remove to get to the compressor, there should be a black, white and possibly red wire going into it from the power source, if you remove those then everything should work except for the cooling elements.


Ill prob give that a shot.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

I have no idea why this was moved to the Non-cigar related section, i mean if you're gonna move it anywhere put it in the accessory section.

Anyways, Steve here's what the back of it looks like:



















Any idea what connects to the thermostat?


----------



## Bad Astronaut (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok so it looks like this is your power supply.









And this is the wire that powers your thermostat, lights and front pannel display.









These should be the wires that power the compressor motor (the black bundel not the green and yellow one).









You should be able to take the cover of the compressor motor and disconnect the wires without doing any damage. That will stop the compressor from turning on but depending on how it is setup the thermometer inside the thermostat may or may not still give you a reading.


----------



## Bad Astronaut (Nov 11, 2007)

I should add that be sure to put wire nuts on the end of the wires after you disconect them.


----------

